# Strange question



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Our kennel club is contemplating superintending (is that a word?) our own dog shows this summer. We are looking for suppliers of the matting used in the conformation and obedience/rally rings. My husband and I have been googling with what seems to be obvious key words (conformation dog show mats, matting, flooring, etc..) but we're coming up blank. Does anyone have an idea on how to contact companies that make these mats? TIA!!

Barb


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you tried looking for "non slip mat"? I think I've seen matting suitable for agility listed under something like that.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

We have that matting in our kennel club building. I will ask my friend where we got it from.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Are you looking to buy or rent matting? J&J sells it. Google J&J and dog obedience and you should find them.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone - we'll keep searching (maybe using different search words) and I believe, depending on price, one of our members would purchase the mats and then rent them to the club.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Max 200 also sells ring mats, and they are in upstate NY (shipping costs will be an issue, so finding somebody closer to you may help). 

Max 200 Obedience, Agility, Flyball Performance Equipment - Max 200 Agility, Obedience, Flyball Performance Equipment

Ring mats for an obedience ring are expensive! Is this for an obedience or conformation trial? For the breed ring, you don't need wall to wall mats, so you would need to buy less matting.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Also try googling "stable mats" -- I think they may be bigger, so you'd need fewer of them. Although sadly, still expensive, I fear.

best,
robin


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Is this for an obedience or conformation trial? For the breed ring, you don't need wall to wall mats, so you would need to buy less matting.


Both. I think we have four conformation rings and one obedience/rally ring. My husband found a sort of tile mat that is reasonably priced (I don't remember the name of the website) but I don't know if tiles would work for that or not... they interlock. I'll see if I can find the website later - he found it on my other computer so it's not in the recently visited sites on the laptop...

Thanks again for all the help!


----------

